# Dogtra RR (Remote release)



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone ever see or use one of these?

http://www.dogtra.com/product/index...count=0&title_lvl4=RR+Deluxe&series=RR+Deluxe


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I haven't used one, but there was one at the club that was used for teaching send outs. Send the dog, and when he gets far enough down the field, launch the reward toy. Seemed to work really well, but too expensive for me.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

I've used them to launch birds for pointing dogs. Good product.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

they are cheaper than some of the others..

Charles, will this launch a ball or other stuff too?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We used them to help teach the send out. Works great. They will launch a ball, tug, whatever is small enough to fit in it. The field dog folks use them to launch pigeons so think that for size. 
Since the field was flat we put some see through camo cloth around it. It was hard to see for us. A dog is keen on movement but they never showed any sigh of "knowing" when it was or wasn't down field.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the looks of it for sure, and the price is not bad for this type of item..

thanks for the info, appreciate it..


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

I've never launched a ball with one but I imagine it would do it well enough to pay the dog effectively.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> I've never launched a ball with one but I imagine it would do it well enough to pay the dog effectively.


Like any send out, start close and work away from the target. Once the dogs "get it" they really kick in gear to get down field. I've seen one that would start screaming when the tug was launched. 
Don't try to down the dog unless it's reealy solid. :lol:


----------

